# Am I going hyper?



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Almost 4 weeks after the addition of 5mcg cytomel to the 137mcg levothroid I have been on for months.
Initially I had tons more energy and felt happier.
The past week I have had a headache like I've never had and it doesn't seem to ever really go away. It feels like a non-stop sinus headache mixed with a tension headache (feels like my head is in a vice grip) I have noticed that with the headaches sometimes comes the twitchy/jumpy eye thing, some mental confusion (borderline panic attack) at times, also just last night I felt very very nervous, bit off all my nails (they hurt right now!), and felt like I needed to run a few laps around the block to calm myself down. 
I do not have other hyper symptoms such as sweating/feeling hot...I actually am quite cold most of the time, and I am sleeping just fine, not losing any weight that I know of. 
Headaches and anxiety mostly  I am going to let doc know on Monday that I should do labs. This is pretty scary, I feel like a mental patient right now


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

oh I'm so so sorry. I too feel mental . MY TSH is 0.15 and I am going off my meds for 6 days or so and started it at 1/2 the strength. This is to give my body a break and drop down the big dose. I too have anxiety, nervousness, feeling of anxiety and panic attacks. I too have hashimotos as well. We are all so sensitive in different ways.
Yes you could be hyper. I started off like that but in addition have had weight loss and then BOOM IT HIT ME LIKE A ton of bricks I ended up at the hopsital last week asking why my blood pressure and pulse were high. THAT is the one of the classic indicators your meds are too high. Take your pulse rate and by curiousity tell me what it is. If your lucky its not that bad yet. Lets hope so. I chk frequently as I'm going through a bad bad patch here with pms too. Email me


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Is it common to have 'hyper' moments while adjusting to the addition of Cytomel? It feels like the hyper symptoms kind of come and go...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Is it common to have 'hyper' moments while adjusting to the addition of Cytomel? It feels like the hyper symptoms kind of come and go...


How much Cytomel are you on and how long have you been taking it? Are you being physically active?


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> How much Cytomel are you on and how long have you been taking it? Are you being physically active?


5mcg, 4 weeks in. I have not been to the gym at all during this time frame, been busy with the holidays and my family of 7  My levothyroxine is @ 137 mcg daily. I am getting labs done today and am thinking maybe I just need my T4 decreased, guess we shall see.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> 5mcg, 4 weeks in. I have not been to the gym at all during this time frame, been busy with the holidays and my family of 7  My levothyroxine is @ 137 mcg daily. I am getting labs done today and am thinking maybe I just need my T4 decreased, guess we shall see.


You really don't need to take that much T4 because the T3 is your active hormone. But you do need some T4.

And of course Free T3 lab will tell the story.

Get to the gym. I have found that one must exercise when taking T3 lest it build up in the system and cause hyper. Sedentary and Cytomel do not mix. I know you have been really busy but I think you know what I mean here. I am 100% sure you don't sit around all day! LOL!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lab results are in. I am shocked that my FT3 and FT4 levels were the exact same as before I started the cytomel. Wouldn't something be different? I asked for labs because I feel like I am going to bite my fingers off eventually. I feel so anxious, but my levels say I should feel the same as I did a month ago. I am so confused.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Lab results are in. I am shocked that my FT3 and FT4 levels were the exact same as before I started the cytomel. Wouldn't something be different? I asked for labs because I feel like I am going to bite my fingers off eventually. I feel so anxious, but my levels say I should feel the same as I did a month ago. I am so confused.


Harumph!! That is interesting. "Exactly the same?" Can you post them w/the ranges?

5mcg. is not a whole lot of Cytomel and of course we all know this is the very "best" starting dose so it could be that you have been using it up. After all, it is your active hormone.

When will you see the doctor? You might consider anxiousness being caused by cortisol and/or low ferritin also. Also estrogen, progesterone levels. Calcium/Mag levels. HYPOGLYCEMIA would be a biggy.

Sometimes it is not always about the thyroid although there are things that can be indirectly related. It's the Domino Effect.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

hi there. I too have had normal ft3 and ft4 levels however my TSH is in the low range *quite close to zero* which is too much for me. After quitting meds I noticed within 1-2 days that i was slowly starting to feel relief and the panic attacks have lessened but I still have the tight chest/aches that come and go and unfortunatley will be a few weeks before it subsides. I hope its not 'too' much of something? Its true, get the other things tested as well, but eating a well fresh foods should avoid the iron and other issues usually...... *hypoglycemia is hard to detect which i also have but its being monitored by my blood glucose meter and my levels are fine right now so I know its not causing the symptoms right now*


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Harumph!! That is interesting. "Exactly the same?" Can you post them w/the ranges?
> 
> 5mcg. is not a whole lot of Cytomel and of course we all know this is the very "best" starting dose so it could be that you have been using it up. After all, it is your active hormone.
> 
> ...


My levels on 12/3:
T3 FREE 2.6 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML) 
T4 FREE 1.9 (0.9-1.8 NG/DL) 
TSH 5.03 (0.27-4.20 MCU/ML)

My levels on 1/3:
T3 FREE 2.6 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML) 
T4 FREE 1.4 (0.9-1.8 NG/DL) 
TSH 3.18 (0.27-4.20 MCU/ML)

Looking at this again, I am thinking I could actually possibly use a little 'more' T3, and these symtpoms of anxiety, etc. is most likely coming from my continued low levels of calcium due to hypoparathyroidism. (**THANK YOU!, again, for that very helpful info yesterday!!!) not 'hyper' issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> My levels on 12/3:
> T3 FREE 2.6 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML)
> T4 FREE 1.9 (0.9-1.8 NG/DL)
> TSH 5.03 (0.27-4.20 MCU/ML)
> ...


Thank you so much for the labs and ranges. Indeed; you need a bump up on the Cytomel which you said you got; right. You will steadily improve. Hang in there.

Being undermedicated and cause one to be anxious also. We are each uniquely different in many ways.

You are welcome; you are most welcome. Ha, ha!! My thanks is helping someone.

We are good to go.


----------

